# Could this really fit six chickens?



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/producers-pride-mini-defender-coop-mdc001.

It states on the product description that it fits six chickens, it's unclear if they mean standards or bantams. How many bantams do y'all think could be happy in this coop?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Not a chance. Even one of the reviews mentioned it was only big enough for three birds. It looks like it's 3X3. That's only 9 square feet and that's before you take space out for the nest area, the water and the feed.


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

That's what I was thinking. So you think it'd be fine for three? Yeah, all that does take a lot of space!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Two large fowl. Three bantams. 

Figured you were questioning it since you asked. I wish more would do that. It would avoid trouble down the line.


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

Awesome. I'm thinking about buying it for my new bantam, and putting some Sebrights in the pen they are in now.

Yes, I like second opinions. 😉 When spending $400, it pays off. Thanks, Robin!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You would think that after so many have found that the numbers they give is not realistic they'd quit making those declarations.


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

You would think. I guess they're a little slow. LOL.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

You can always add on in the future, ie: chicken maths!


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

Yep! 😂


----------

